# Vik Guitars: Building a Guitar in a Week



## Stealthdjentstic (May 8, 2012)

Anyone seen this? Pretty fucking crazy 

A ViK in a week!


----------



## Rusti (May 8, 2012)

After this build he will have to explain to customers why it doesnt take 1 week to build them guitars also


----------



## Empryrean (May 8, 2012)

I like this, I like Vik. He's cool


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 8, 2012)

This is one hell of an undertaking. The only time I've ever seen blackwood being used is on an acoustic or a PRS. From what I gather its as rare to brazilian rosewood as it is to indian.


----------



## drmosh (May 8, 2012)

Rusti said:


> After this build he will have to explain to customers why it doesnt take 1 week to build them guitars also



so buy this one, it's for sale


----------



## implicit (May 8, 2012)

niiiice, cheers for the heads up.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 8, 2012)

Doesn't the wood need time to stabilize between when it is cut and when you start putting everything together? I'd be curious to see how the neck and whatnot are working out a year from now...  What about the time between gluing everything up? Glue has to set too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 8, 2012)

Well he is a luthier so I'd assume he knows what he's doing.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 8, 2012)

Well, I think he chose the ideal piece of wood for a neck (and guitar) that's being built so fast. I'm sure he wouldn't have tried making a guitar in 1 week if it had a 1 piece curly mahogany neck, since you would indeed expect that to move a bit after every cut... but with such nicely grained BRW which has probably been drying for at least 15 years there probably won't be any significant movement. And if there is, it normaly takes less than a day to shift, which gives him plenty of time to correct it.

Something similar happened with the 2 axes I'm building, one has a 5 piece mahogany/maple neck which indeed have a bit of movement. The other is a one piece granadillo neck which hasn't moved at all.

Aaaaaanyways, can't wait to see this done, I love all of Vik's work, and I'm sure this will be a great axe!


----------



## MetalDaze (May 8, 2012)

Extreme Makeover: Luthier Edition


----------



## Purelojik (May 8, 2012)

honestly if anyone can do it its vik. he'll still make something in a week that would be better than anything i could do in a few months...


----------



## canuck brian (May 8, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Doesn't the wood need time to stabilize between when it is cut and when you start putting everything together? I'd be curious to see how the neck and whatnot are working out a year from now...  What about the time between gluing everything up? Glue has to set too.



24 hour set and work time for a lot of really good glues. 

I've got 4 guitars sitting at my place that I immediately worked after the 24 hour set time for gluing the neck blank, headstock to the neck blank, top wood to the core wood, fretboard to the neck...... They're all fine.

Wood should already be "stable" and properly dried when you first use it. Using green or improperly dried wood is a recipe for disaster.

If Vik used the 24 hour period for neck (laminates -1 day, fretboard 1 day, neck to body - 1 day), He'd still have 4 days to shape, fret, sand etc.... 

Hell if he used some of the express glues, he could drop that to 12 hour drying time.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 8, 2012)

I have no reason to doubt that this guitar will kick as much ass as his other ones.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 8, 2012)

I wonder how much this will go for, can anyone estimate a price judging from the high grade woods and hardware?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 8, 2012)

4k+ I'm guessing.


----------



## Winspear (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I wouldn't guess very far above at all though


----------



## leonardo7 (May 8, 2012)

Guys, the Nolly sig is $4000. Ive already paid my $2000 deposit and Im getting one of the 5 he's building. This guitar is going to be much much higher than that one. In fact, Vik just emailed me that theres a bunch of guys interested so do expect a bidding war. Vik is a good guy.


----------



## JamesM (May 8, 2012)

ViK sure is neat.


----------



## Rusti (May 8, 2012)

drmosh said:


> so buy this one, it's for sale



i dont deserve a Vik


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 8, 2012)

Interesting. I might throw down a bid but I'd have to question my guitar skills more than my bank balance for owning such an instrument. I am on the waiting list for 2014 though


----------



## Danukenator (May 8, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> Interesting. I might throw down a bid but I'd have to question my guitar skills more than my bank balance for owning such an instrument. I am on the waiting list for 2014 though



Dude, I'd be willing to be a good number of Vik's customers aren't even as good as you are.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 8, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Guys, the Nolly sig is $4000. Ive already paid my $2000 deposit and Im getting one of the 5 he's building. This guitar is going to be much much higher than that one. In fact, Vik just emailed me that theres a bunch of guys interested so do expect a bidding war. Vik is a good guy.



Blackmachine v2.0


----------



## Stompmeister (May 9, 2012)

Go Vik! He's the reason why I started my build  He's such an inspiration.


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 9, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Dude, I'd be willing to be a good number of Vik's customers aren't even as good as you are.



Ahim...........


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 9, 2012)

I'd say by the looks of it, it's upper or mid 4k. If I hadn't paid for my 8 string duality I would have jumped on this, but alas I have to move to LA and buy a hell of a lot of stuff  But do expect an awesome fanned 8 string build from me in a month or so


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 10, 2012)

This guitar is turning out incredible. I've thrown in a bid for it. With the quality of Vik's work I can see his guitars becoming as wanted/popular as Blackmachine.

Some more pics:












IB-studjent- said:


> I'd say by the looks of it, it's upper or mid 4k. If I hadn't paid for my 8 string duality I would have jumped on this, but alas I have to move to LA and buy a hell of a lot of stuff  But do expect an awesome fanned 8 string build from me in a month or so



Nice!! Has Vik made a fanned 8 before?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 10, 2012)

I think so. Hes making 5 fanned 7's at the moment.


----------



## Winspear (May 10, 2012)

He has indeed


----------



## Valennic (May 10, 2012)

It's amazing what this man can do in a day, that others (including myself  ) can't do in a week or two. He's absolutely ridiculous, and he's one luthier who's prices are more than justified given the quality of his work, and the love he has for building.

I mean seriously, how many other builders do you know of that just feel like they LOVE what they do? Vik just feels like a man who is in love with his work, and god DAMN does it show.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 10, 2012)

Carving out a neck is the trickiest part. After carving up the back contour, you want it to set & cure for some time to acclamate before putting it under tension.

I'd be curious to see how well his necks hold up after being shipped worldwide and then utilized in different environments.


----------



## JP Universe (May 10, 2012)

That fanned 8... (drools)

I honestly think this will be in the 5 - 6k territory. I'm not really feeling this one but the way he's describing those woods..... It would be so sweet to own this guitar.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 10, 2012)

I'm sold on getting a fanned 7 or 8 with a piezo from Vik down the road. His stuff is just too amazing. With the woods, work, detail, quality, and tone of these masterpieces it would be an out of this world guitar. Worth every bit of whatever it costs. I want a Mayones 8 as well, so thank God the wait list for these is around 24 months right now!!

That being said, it's a royally kick ass project idea to build one in a week and offer it up for a lucky customer. Too cool.


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 10, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> That fanned 8... (drools)
> 
> I honestly think this will be in the 5 - 6k territory. I'm not really feeling this one but the way he's describing those woods..... It would be so sweet to own this guitar.



nope, you'd be surprised with how great his prices are !


----------



## Winspear (May 10, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> nope, you'd be surprised with how great his prices are !



 That's why I made my comment above. I don't know about these woods, but the hardware costs should be significantly less than mine and it's not fanned which I guess makes it cheaper. Bidding war may change all of course


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 10, 2012)

From what I gather a suitable African Blackwood plank is insanely rare. I googled a bit about it and it sounds like a nightmare to work with since planks can rot from the inside + crack. It seems to be used on acoustics for &#8364;10k+ and PRS private stock for &#8364;15k+.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 10, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> From what I gather a suitable African Blackwood plank is insanely rare. I googled a bit about it and it sounds like a nightmare to work with since planks can rot from the inside + crack. It seems to be used on acoustics for 10k+ and PRS private stock for 15k+.


 
I've had the pleasure of playing blackwood classicals in Paracho and they are to die for. You also need to sell a kidney to buy one since the "cheapest" was around $14k usd

The wood itself is rare, particularly if you look for pieces big enough for backs and sides for an acoustic, but not THAT rare for fingerboards. It is indeed difficult to work with, but not worse than snakewood for example.


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 10, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> That's why I made my comment above. I don't know about these woods, but the hardware costs should be significantly less than mine and it's not fanned which I guess makes it cheaper. Bidding war may change all of course



We're both firsts for Vik. You're his fist 9 string, I'm his first fanned 8 neck thru !


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 10, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> I've had the pleasure of playing blackwood classicals in Paracho and they are to die for. You also need to sell a kidney to buy one since the "cheapest" was around $14k usd
> 
> The wood itself is rare, particularly if you look for pieces big enough for backs and sides for an acoustic, but not THAT rare for fingerboards. It is indeed difficult to work with, but not worse than snakewood for example.



Apparently selling kidneys only gets you like 2-4k though. Or at they did 6-8 years ago according to a documentary I warched


----------



## technomancer (May 10, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> I've had the pleasure of playing blackwood classicals in Paracho and they are to die for. You also need to sell a kidney to buy one since the "cheapest" was around $14k usd
> 
> The wood itself is rare, particularly if you look for pieces big enough for backs and sides for an acoustic, but not THAT rare for fingerboards. It is indeed difficult to work with, but not worse than snakewood for example.



Yeah Gilmer gets African Blackwood fingerboards on a fairly regular basis. They're in the same price range as Snakewood for the most part as well. The only high-value wood on this is the Brazilian Rosewood, and it also makes it almost impossible to get shipped to anywhere without massive documentation hassles due to CITES.

I still have no idea why you'd put a strip of maple down the center of a Brazilian Rosewood neck  Sort of like asking for pork rinds in your caviar 

Generally I love Vik's work, but I really have no interest in getting into an auction for a rushed build


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 10, 2012)

technomancer said:


> I still have no idea why you'd put a strip of maple down the center of a Brazilian Rosewood neck  Sort of like asking for pork rinds in your caviar


 
Yep, that's my only "but" with this build.

Oh, and I don't have a spare $5k


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 10, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Yeah Gilmer gets African Blackwood fingerboards on a fairly regular basis. They're in the same price range as Snakewood for the most part as well. The only high-value wood on this is the Brazilian Rosewood, and it also makes it almost impossible to get shipped to anywhere without massive documentation hassles due to CITES.
> 
> I still have no idea why you'd put a strip of maple down the center of a Brazilian Rosewood neck  Sort of like asking for pork rinds in your caviar
> 
> Generally I love Vik's work, but I really have no interest in getting into an auction for a rushed build



I think he did it to stabilize the neck, being a very quick build an all


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 10, 2012)

Fuck me, that headstock is gorgeous. 

Edit: so is the rest actually. If I didn't know that there is absolutely no reason for me to get a custom guitar yet then I would have lots of trouble keeping myself from ordering something from him.


----------



## technomancer (May 10, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> I think he did it to stabilize the neck, being a very quick build an all



That makes no sense at all since Brazilian Rosewood is MUCH more stable than figured maple. The only reason I can think to do it is if the neck blank wasn't big enough for a 7  Certainly looks cool though


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 10, 2012)

Apparently this is the last time he will ever be using rosewoood chunks for necks. Looks like my plan for a Caprice T will have to be..







SOLID EBONY


----------



## Winspear (May 10, 2012)

^ Why's that? Perhaps 'cause of CERTS?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 10, 2012)

Idk, he posted it on fb


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 10, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Apparently this is the last time he will ever be using rosewoood chunks for necks. Looks like my plan for a Caprice T will have to be..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solid blackwood man.....


----------



## Hauschild (May 10, 2012)

It's only brazilian rosewood that he'll stop offering so you can still get some tasty, tasty indian rosewood for the neck


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 10, 2012)

technomancer said:


> That makes no sense at all since Brazilian Rosewood is MUCH more stable than figured maple. The only reason I can think to do it is if the neck blank wasn't big enough for a 7  Certainly looks cool though



That would make a lot of sense. The blank was probably for a 6 string(or however it works because I have no idea). I love neck stripes for asthetics though and would pick this over a single piece neck.

This guitar is turning out so well for just 4 days of work.


----------



## JP Universe (May 10, 2012)

I can see it now..... Semi hollow fanned 8 string........ quilted white maple top with a birdseye maple fretboard and some kind of crazy white binding.

It may be time to get in line 

Also to edit my other post I should have said - A bidding war will take place and this will end up going for 5 - 6k


----------



## Empryrean (May 10, 2012)

Maybe he should do an "impatient" run, built faster..for a lot more


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 11, 2012)

I would have sex with it...no hesitation. But I agree, for 4500 I'd like a little more time put into my guitar...for nothing else but peace of mind


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 11, 2012)

All his guitars come with a 5 year warrenty. Hes pretty anal about stability too, he recommended I change from a 5 piece neck to a piece with ebony fillets.


----------



## IkarusOnFire (May 11, 2012)

I think 5-6k for a guitar with braz rosewood neck and blackwood fretboard, not to mention top notch 5A maple top and some very nicely grained limba...well...the woods alone scream "out of cheapos league". Given the rep Vik has here, I think a unique piece like this will be rather expensive. Also, kudos on the 5-year warrenty  

The build looks as solid as can be - but even if it takes just a week to build, I think he'd let it sit in his shop for a while before shipping it to the buyer - just to make sure everything has settled nicely.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 11, 2012)

I reckon he would hold onto it to play it for a while too Is anyone else eyeing/bidding on this?


----------



## thrsher (May 11, 2012)

my eye is def on it, but i prob just wait out my build


----------



## canuck brian (May 11, 2012)

Valennic said:


> I mean seriously, how many other builders do you know of that just feel like they LOVE what they do?


----------



## drmosh (May 11, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> All his guitars come with a 5 year warrenty. Hes pretty anal about stability too, he recommended I change from a 5 piece neck to a piece with ebony fillets.



and we all know you like anal


----------



## Valennic (May 11, 2012)

canuck brian said:


>



Besides you Brian


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 11, 2012)

drmosh said:


> and we all know you like anal



I got it from hanging around you :s


----------



## technomancer (May 11, 2012)

Valennic said:


> I mean seriously, how many other builders do you know of that just feel like they LOVE what they do? Vik just feels like a man who is in love with his work, and god DAMN does it show.



You don't run a luthiery business unless you love it as the hours and pay are pretty much shit  (I'm talking about small builders, not running a factory like Suhr or PRS now)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 11, 2012)

Idk about pay being shit so much as luthiers being not so hot at running a business


----------



## canuck brian (May 12, 2012)

technomancer said:


> You don't run a luthiery business unless you love it as the hours and pay are pretty much shit  (I'm talking about small builders, not running a factory like Suhr or PRS now)



I only started selling guitars because after building too many they'd just take up space!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 13, 2012)

Damnit 


Someone was saying it's already sold too!


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, this has to be one of the tastier wood/shape combos I ever saw. Even from Vik. My only complaint is that gap in the headstock binding that basically nobody can seem to avoid.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 13, 2012)

Which gap? The small ones on the corners in between pieces of the binding?


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, the one on the bass side, just above the rear curving flourish of the V.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 13, 2012)

Incredible, its not sold........................yet.


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 13, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> Incredible, its not sold........................yet.



it's pretty much sold from what I heard, he's received an unbeatable offer, so I guess he's waiting for it to finish


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 13, 2012)

Damn, where did you read that?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 13, 2012)

He asked Vik probably, he has 2 on order


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 13, 2012)

"I think I'll make a thread on my forum where you'll be able to post your bids. The Duality will go to the highest bidder. That will likely be happening on Tuesday after official pics of the guitar will be posted."

Still available according to Vik, very very tempting.


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 13, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> "I think I'll make a thread on my forum where you'll be able to post your bids. The Duality will go to the highest bidder. That will likely be happening on Tuesday after official pics of the guitar will be posted."
> 
> Still available according to Vik, very very tempting.



Thanks for clearing that up, guess he changed his mind, or the guy bailed. Well stealth.....this is tempting indeed


----------



## thrsher (May 13, 2012)

Im def gonna put in a bid but i doubt it will be enough


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 13, 2012)

thrsher said:


> Im def gonna put in a bid but i doubt it will be enough



it wouldn't hurt to try, you know, you might be the chosen one  lol sorry if that brought out any blackmachine feelings. But seriously, wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 13, 2012)

The bidding game begins. I've put in a bid but I won't say how much.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 14, 2012)

Set of custom ViK pickups with blackwood/curly maple toppers


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 14, 2012)

Vikups ftw! I have the same thing happening for my Saviour


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 15, 2012)

^Nice. More luthiers should start doing that with pickups.

Its done! I don't know how he managed to build this in just a week. I'm lucky if I change my strings in a week.













Up for auction later today.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 15, 2012)

Lets guess what it goes for, I'm putting my bet on 4.8.


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 15, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Lets guess what it goes for, I'm putting my bet on 4.8.



I second that


----------



## thrsher (May 15, 2012)

i think the time frame allowed for payment will be a factor in the final price


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 15, 2012)

I'd say &#8364;4.5k +
A guitar like this could end up in the Blackmachine price region.


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 15, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> I'd say 4.5k +
> A guitar like this could end up in the Blackmachine price region.



don't go to far mang


----------



## skisgaar (May 15, 2012)

holy hell. that is all. btw where is the bid ting?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 15, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> I'd say 4.5k +
> A guitar like this could end up in the Blackmachine price region.



Defintely not. He works in USD anyways.


----------



## Cremated (May 16, 2012)

That is awesome. I love the shape. And that belly carve is so f'in hot. Ejaculation accomplished.


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 16, 2012)

Get your asses over to Vik's forum and post your offers !!!! Duality 7 "A ViK in a week" bid thread


----------



## thrsher (May 16, 2012)

well...looks like im not buying it


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 16, 2012)

5k starting bid?


----------



## Valennic (May 16, 2012)

That is a monumentally terrifying price for a starting bid.


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 16, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> I'd say 4.5k +
> A guitar like this could end up in the Blackmachine price region.



looks like you had that price spot on


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, damn


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 16, 2012)

When I saw the wood specs I knew it wasn't going to be any less than 3.5. Getting a VIK now as oppose to waiting two years is a huge factor for me but I'm not sure how well I will bond with the 18.5 -20.5 neck profile. Otherwise I'd jump on it.


----------



## elq (May 16, 2012)

Just keep in mind that a brazilian rosewood neck would add at *least* $1k USD to the price of any guitar.


----------



## Valennic (May 17, 2012)

elq said:


> Just keep in mind that a brazilian rosewood neck would add at *least* $1k USD to the price of any guitar.



Well yeah, but taking into account where everyone had pegged it, and past info on the ballpark areas for his guitars, a STARTING bid for 5k is intense. A 4.3k bid would've been a bit less so, since it was the STARTING point. I wouldn't be surprised if the guy who put in the bid got it, if only for the fact that he set a decently high bar.

Not saying the price isn't wholly justified, but everyone's shocked with good reason. Starting bids normally...well, start, lower.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 17, 2012)

"Well, I have to let you know that the Duality was sold today with "buy it now" offer I couldn't resist! 
Thanks to everyone for attention!"

Wow, I wonder how much it went for.


----------



## guy in latvia (May 17, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> "Well, I have to let you know that the Duality was sold today with "buy it now" offer I couldn't resist!
> Thanks to everyone for attention!"
> 
> Wow, I wonder how much it went for.



Thats the question of the century, how much was offered for ViK to take it off the auction list?


----------



## WiseSplinter (May 17, 2012)

The purchaser promised his first born child, the contract was signed in tung oil


----------



## elderico (May 17, 2012)

WiseSplinter said:


> The purchaser promised his first born child, the contract was signed in tung oil


 

Jajajajaja 

What a wonderful guitar and suuuper expensive for mortals like me.

I´m still shocked.

Congrats for the owner...


----------



## JP Universe (May 17, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> That fanned 8... (drools)
> 
> I honestly think this will be in the 5 - 6k territory. I'm not really feeling this one but the way he's describing those woods..... It would be so sweet to own this guitar.


 
Called it!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 17, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> Thats the question of the century, how much was offered for ViK to take it off the auction list?



I'd say 5K+

I would love to know though since he didn't get back to me on my bid.


----------



## elq (May 17, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> Thats the question of the century, how much was offered for ViK to take it off the auction list?





drawnacrol said:


> I'd say 5K+
> 
> I would love to know though since he didn't get back to me on my bid.



It went for 4000 British squiggles.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 17, 2012)

Now I'm really glad I bought before the rush


----------



## guy in latvia (May 18, 2012)

I'm glad my quote for a similar guitar is hella lower


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 18, 2012)

elq said:


> It went for 4000 British squiggles.



holy jesus of christland


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 19, 2012)

elq said:


> It went for 4000 British squiggles.



Cheers!!! Despite really wanting this guitar I'm actually glad someone topped my bid


----------



## hairychris (May 21, 2012)

elq said:


> It went for 4000 British squiggles.



With an old-growth BRW neck I am not surprised in the slightest. In fact, it's quite reasonable for a guitar with those particular specifications.

Rumour - from a couple of folks in the business - is that a few years back PRS trawled tonewood suppliers worldwide for BRW, and as a result virtually no neck blanks are available to small luthiers. A few may have personal stock. It's like gold-dust.

A small amount of stumpwood gets out, but no new BRW of this quality is getting on the market. Heck, even PRS now no longer make guitars with BRW necks, they are no longer available on the Private Stock program.

So... yeah, a lot of cash but it's a fuck of a lot of guitar.

NOTE: For comparison you will be hard-pushed to buy a used PRS Modern Eagle 1 (BRW neck) for <$4k.


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2012)

^ if it was solid brazzy I could see your argument, but the huge maple slab in the middle sort of defeats the purpose of having the brazzy neck  

Ah well, hopefully the new owner is happy with it


----------



## hairychris (May 23, 2012)

technomancer said:


> ^ if it was solid brazzy I could see your argument, but the huge maple slab in the middle sort of defeats the purpose of having the brazzy neck
> 
> Ah well, hopefully the new owner is happy with it



Doesn't matter, it still looks like he used a blank for it. Hmm, unless he manages to get 2 necks out of it! 

Anyhoo, it's still a high value & seriously classy instrument.


----------

